# Best Probiotics?



## Alyssa

I was prescribed Flora-Q probiotic a few years ago when I was hospitalized and have been taking it more or less ever since.  I was curious if anyone knows of any others that are good?


----------



## Adam1971

There is some research indicating that s. boulardii (found in the fermented drink called "kombucha", and can be purchased as a supplement) can be beneficial, especially in fighting off c. diff. Hope that helps.

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=28062&highlight=boulardii

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=15293&highlight=boulardii


----------



## EthanPSU

I was prescibed one probiotic ahwile ago, forget what it was called, but it really didn't do much so I went off of it. Ill try to find it so you can deter away from that, but maybe it was just me


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

The one I'm taking right now is acidophilus Pearls.  I like it because you only have to take one a day and they're not chalky.  When I was doing a little researching on my own, I found out that it's one of the better brands.  Am attatching the website for you and looks like there's a coupon you can print off to help.  Lisa

http://www.pearlsprobiotics.com


----------



## retes231

You may want to choose a brand and try it and see what's effective for you.  Other brands of probiotics may be effective for some of us here but not for you. And some may be effective for you but not for us.


----------



## bangarang

Best I've found so far, tho its newer product so probably won't find much about it. You definitely don't want to cheap out with probiotics alot of cheap brands are already dead or least most of them before you even open the bottle.

http://www.iherb.com/HealthForce-Nut...g-Powder/42222

150 Billion Probiotics per serving(which I think is the highest per serving out there today), dairy free, 100% vegan. 
Also contains Marshmallow Root which is good for crohns/uc. 

If you never bought from iherb before use coupon CEB988 to save $5.

Or you can make your own water kefir, which is probably the cheapest option for probiotics. This video shows how to make water kefir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMgmotQiHew


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

Yogurt with Actevia (sp?) has 50 billion bacteria per serving. Kefir is really good too. I also cycle different probiotics you never know what will work.


----------



## Keepingfaith

I've heard from several of my Crohnie friends that the best ones are usually the one that have to be in the refrigerator once you open them. I have never had much success with them but I finally found one at Rite Aide that had to be refrigerated after opening, and I have actually seen a little bit improvement! I don't have as much gas pains anymore.

Actually, I can't do well with yogurt because I'm lactose intolerant but I found a gluten & lactose free yogurt! It's actually pretty good & tastes the same as regular yogurt. I like strawberry the best & it actually has small bits of strawberries in it, so there isn't too much fiber!


  Why it has to be refrigerated, I do not know. Maybe it helps them to keep alive & thriving?


----------



## jmckinley

My son's Dr. recently put him on VSL3 probiotics. They have to be refrigerated and we have to order them online. Some health food stores carry them, but not around here. Pricey, but will be worth it if they help! They are supposed to be designed for IBD.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

jmckinley said:


> My son's Dr. recently put him on VSL3 probiotics. They have to be refrigerated and we have to order them online. Some health food stores carry them, but not around here. Pricey, but will be worth it if they help! They are supposed to be designed for IBD.


I think VSL 3 is only helpful for ulcerative colitis and pouchitis. It may good for other IBD conditions but not yet scientifically proven. 

I use HSO probiotics by Garden of Life.


----------



## jmckinley

Nogutsnoglory,

That would make sense. Even though my son has Crohn's his latest flare is primarily in the transverse and ascending colon. That's probably why the Dr asked us to get it.


----------



## toml99

I agree with the other comments -- some probiotics will work for you but not me, and vice versa.  My GI Dr. recommended Align -- he said to try it, as it worked for some people, not for others, and wouldn't hurt me if it didn't work.  It didn't do much.  But -- I've had to take antibiotics to fight sinus and respiratory infections several times and these have a tendency to kill off the "good" GI bacteria also, so I now take Align when I finish my antibiotics, to help restore the GI bacteria.


----------



## jwfoise

I've taken RenewLife Ultimate Flora Senior Formula for several years (I have UC) and it has been like a miracle drug.  My UC was pretty moderate (compared to others) before, but it has helped even more.  My flares are much less frequent and they last days instead of weeks.

I can't say I've done a careful comparison of different brands.  My GI encouraged me to try a probiotic, and this brand was recommended by a friend who has other digestive problems, and it has worked very well for me.  

I did test it first, did a month of taking it, then stopped for a month, saw an improvement that went away when I stopped it.  Haven't stopped since.


----------



## MommaZ

Renew Life FloraMore has worked for me I feel great on it and I have also tried the one from Garden of Life.


----------



## Alyssa

Thanks for all the feedback! I'll definitely have to give a few of those a try


----------



## shmo

I have never been told by a Dr. that I should be taking probiotics. Is that something all people with Crohn's should consider?


----------



## crushingcrohns

Metagenics.    Well worth the $


----------



## livegreen

jmckinley said:


> My son's Dr. recently put him on VSL3 probiotics. They have to be refrigerated and we have to order them online. Some health food stores carry them, but not around here. Pricey, but will be worth it if they help! They are supposed to be designed for IBD.


I really like VSL#3 it has helped tremendously with my last flare. It has 450 Billion cells, and the prescription strength is double.
I am trying to get my insurance to pay for it, since my G.I would not mind prescribing it.
My Pharmacy gets it for me for a fare price, but it is pricy.


----------



## amyh

I like Kirkman Labs and am also now trying Theralac.


----------



## JamesNY

Sustenex worked for me just fine in two days - after 17 years of different yogurts - possibly because it has an semi-enteric coating - and gets the culture past the stomach acids and into the gut. Phillips has a similar capsule. Might give them a try.


----------



## Twbuto

I am switching to Garden of Life Raw probitics. 100 Billion per capsule with 34 different strains.  Anyone ever used this brand.  Refrigeration is required


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

bangarang said:


> My personal opinion yes I think some people should consider it.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/news/20091029/probiotics-may-help-treat-ibd-symptoms
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/01/110131153246.htm



My pediatrician always told me to eat yogurt after antibiotics. Doctors never say that anymore.


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

What has helped me the most is S Boulardii. Read the user reviews on amazon of various brands. Costco carries a name brand one I think Florastor. My friend recently had bloody diarhea and this made her human immediately. I personally take Jarrow brand but will try florastor which is the name brand for S. Boulardii.


----------



## Rebreb

My GI recommendaded that I switch to align. He said it is the only one proven to work for IBD. I did switch, and haven't noticed any difference yet, but I've only been on it for a few weeks


----------



## amyh

Super pro bio by Kirkman Labs, has worked for me. As long as I take it daily, it keeps me in remission. If I slack off for a few days, I start flaring up.


----------



## Charleigh

We are loving this one...

http://www.amazon.com/Ideal-Bowel-S...TF8&qid=1381408123&sr=8-1&keywords=jarrow+ibs


----------



## Jison0612

*Need help*

Trying to figure out a good otc probiotic to try any good ideas?


----------



## wildbill_52280

fecal transplant

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=52400


wow i just noticed this thread is old!! i hate when that happens!!


----------



## brucep10

Maca root powder - I mix it in my shakes - you can get it at any Whole Foods or a co-op - its a great probiotic


----------



## ce1210

http://www.inner-eco.com/products.html

Inner Eco Coconut Water Kefir is amazing...I just started using it a month ago and I am now drinking 2 bottles a week. I woke up 1 day with a stabbing pain just below my belly button and feeling constipated. I was still going to the bathroom but the stools were thin and small and it hurt to go. I bought 3 bottles of this stuff and 2 cases of naked juice and chicken soup and went on a mostly liquid diet and within 2 days was back to normal. The last time I had pain like that I ended up in the hospital so I think his stuff really works and I have tried a lot of probiotics. I also take VSL#3 as well and it seems to be the best probiotic capsule i have tried. The best non-pharmacy probiotic capsule ive tried is Garden of Life colon care


----------



## Garbanzo

After trying many different brands here are my top 3!

1. Jarrows S.bouldari 
2. Schiff digestive advantage
3. Align

If you want to take the time to google and research all 3 have beneficial studies for IBD!


----------



## Naturelover

Keepingfaith said:


> I've heard from several of my Crohnie friends that the best ones are usually the one that have to be in the refrigerator once you open them. I have never had much success with them but I finally found one at Rite Aide that had to be refrigerated after opening, and I have actually seen a little bit improvement! I don't have as much gas pains anymore.
> 
> Actually, I can't do well with yogurt because I'm lactose intolerant but I found a gluten & lactose free yogurt! It's actually pretty good & tastes the same as regular yogurt. I like strawberry the best & it actually has small bits of strawberries in it, so there isn't too much fiber!
> 
> 
> Why it has to be refrigerated, I do not know. Maybe it helps them to keep alive & thriving?



What is the Brand name of the probiotic and yogurt you are using? Thanks.


----------



## followmeg

I've heard about Kefir but haven't tried it yet. I've taken some probiotics I got at the GNC and Super Supplements. Whatever kind, I do feel that using natural remedies are best. The body is completely capable of healing itself as long as we get out of the way and stop feeding our bodies processed crap.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I do like using kefir and now I'm on antibiotics so I have been increasing it.


----------



## DCCrohns

I'm giving VSL#3 a go, as my doctor loaded me up with a few weeks' worth of free samples. So far, not noticing a difference a week in but will probably up the dosage.


----------



## Twbuto

I have taken Kefir with so, so, results. I did not have an adverse reaction, but my symptoms did not improve .. So I would say good luck, friend, hope it helps.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I think different types of kefir differ by probiotic strain too. The one I usually drink is organic pastured cows and is by lifeway. It contains l. Reuteri which in some studies suggests may be good for crohn's.


----------



## mnsun

My go-to probios are NOW 8 Billion Acidophilus & Bifidus, GOL's Primal Defense Ultra, and Jarrow EPS.  Sometimes I get Thorne B. Coagulans or Kyodophilus 9 or a liquid probiotic called Living Streams (L. Paracasei) to switch it up.  Othertimes I get the Attune candy bars for the Howaru strains or the Good Belly drinks for the L. Plantarum sparingly. 

Basically, I subscribe to the notion that switching combinations of these act locally on pathogenic bacteria and crowd them out, or at least keep them guessing so they don't become probiotic-resistant, if I may use such a term, to one specific strain/combo of probiotics.  This may not work for all and that may depend on the individual fecal microbiota profile we uniquelly each harbor, or the specific segments of digestive tract affected we each must determine (scopes/pill cams).  Similarly, I think this accounts for individual food sensitivities which should be self monitored.  Just my thoughts, think for yourself. 

In addition to the above, I also believe taking something like Sonne's #7 (calcium bentonite clay) for a day or two per month helps adsorb and sweep away pathogenic populations.  Lately, I've been taking Zeoforce zeolites for the same purpose, just one cap a day in the morning on empty stomach followed by a couple glasses of water before eating a couple hours later.  This stuff has almost eliminated my dependence on probiotics, for the purpose of being tolerant of foods and keeping my BMs in one piece, but I still take one a day for the cognitive/immuno benefits.

For about 8 years now I haven't had meds, except LDN for the past couple years as a preventative/maintenance supplement.  About 3 grams of actual omega 3s, enterically delivered daily act as anti-inflammatory.  Mind you I don't go for milk, except cheese and occasional yogurt/kefir, and I don't eat HFCS/fake sugars and limit refined grains and cane sugar.  No GMOs, preservatives, food like ingredients or dyes--real whole food ingredients only.  I drink lots, about a gallon, of clean filtered water daily also.


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

The best way to change your gut microbiome is to change what you eat. Google Ubiome and American Gut and other related articles about the latest research on gut bacteria.


----------



## Juuh

Have anyone tried fermented foods which are rich in probiotics? Like japanese Natto (fermented soybeans) Russian fermented pickles or German sauerkraut (sour cabbage)? Natto seems to be really good for the gut, and you can make it yourself like you can make yogurt if you like. I stick to Acidophilus or Gefilus if I go for probiotics made by drug companies... Just curious


----------



## Garbanzo

mnsun said:


> My go-to probios are NOW 8 Billion Acidophilus & Bifidus, GOL's Primal Defense Ultra, and Jarrow EPS.  Sometimes I get Thorne B. Coagulans or Kyodophilus 9 or a liquid probiotic called Living Streams (L. Paracasei) to switch it up.  Othertimes I get the Attune candy bars for the Howaru strains or the Good Belly drinks for the L. Plantarum sparingly.
> 
> Basically, I subscribe to the notion that switching combinations of these act locally on pathogenic bacteria and crowd them out, or at least keep them guessing so they don't become probiotic-resistant, if I may use such a term, to one specific strain/combo of probiotics.  This may not work for all and that may depend on the individual fecal microbiota profile we uniquelly each harbor, or the specific segments of digestive tract affected we each must determine (scopes/pill cams).  Similarly, I think this accounts for individual food sensitivities which should be self monitored.  Just my thoughts, think for yourself.
> 
> In addition to the above, I also believe taking something like Sonne's #7 (calcium bentonite clay) for a day or two per month helps adsorb and sweep away pathogenic populations.  Lately, I've been taking Zeoforce zeolites for the same purpose, just one cap a day in the morning on empty stomach followed by a couple glasses of water before eating a couple hours later.  This stuff has almost eliminated my dependence on probiotics, for the purpose of being tolerant of foods and keeping my BMs in one piece, but I still take one a day for the cognitive/immuno benefits.
> 
> For about 8 years now I haven't had meds, except LDN for the past couple years as a preventative/maintenance supplement.  About 3 grams of actual omega 3s, enterically delivered daily act as anti-inflammatory.  Mind you I don't go for milk, except cheese and occasional yogurt/kefir, and I don't eat HFCS/fake sugars and limit refined grains and cane sugar.  No GMOs, preservatives, food like ingredients or dyes--real whole food ingredients only.  I drink lots, about a gallon, of clean filtered water daily also.



I've been hearing good things about the Jarrow EPS, shelf stable one


----------



## kel

I've been taking Jarrow formulas for a few months now. Sits well with me and seems to help. I also had good results from primal defense and Align in the past. I'm looking into getting the refrigerated jarrow probiotic but it is more expensive.


----------



## ce1210

my perfect combo seems to be inner-eco cocnut water kefir 2-3 Tablespoons/day, Jarrows Jarro-dophilus AF 2/day, and GOL Primal Defense 1/day


----------



## Olive.

I'm not a professional or anything, but I made my own probiotic foods- yogurt and kraut and kimchi and pickles and that type of thing versus taking a supplement. There is no proof that the bacteria can survive in supplement form, and if it does there is no guarantee it will survive once it is in your system. It makes sense to me that the bacteria has a better chance of surviving if it is growing on a live food source. Miso paste is also a delicious bacteria-filled food that has a lot of flavor.


----------



## kel

There is clinical data supporting several different probiotic supplements. What proof were you looking for exactly?


----------



## daryljoyneractua

Nowadays, women are much concerned about their fitness rather than men and the main problem they are facing today is the over weight. There are lots of ways which could be adopted to have firmer body and one among such ways is the availability of probiotics bacterial supplement. The firm which provides the best probiotics  for women is the Best Probiotics weight loss firm. They help people in choosing the right supplement of better quality probiotics which could provide best results within short period of time. bestprobioticsweightloss.com/


----------



## SB7

I sometimes use the homemade yogurt on SCD, or Fenestra Brands HMF Super Powder Probiotic, or Lifeway Kefir Plain (unsweetened).  It seems I can actually tell the difference when I have a little Kefir. YMMV.


----------



## earthshine

Mnsun
Love it. Can you share which omega 3 you use?


----------



## earthshine

Anyone have luck with vsl3? And getting it covered by insurance? I take orthobiotics which works good but thinking to diversify.


----------



## earthshine

How long did it take primal defense to work?

I take renew life 50 billion and it's helped. 
I will check out the program thank you


----------

